

T9 app search faster than Google Search on Android - pilgr
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=name.pilgr.appdialer

======
pilgr
It is app drawer killer. Seems like how we use google for now. Search 'fb'
faster then looking for the bookmark. So search apps should be faster than
look for it on screen.

